# hobby-sports pre-Season RC Car Seminar



## PortageRacer (Dec 5, 2007)

When Saturday,September 6 2008. Time 12pm-2pm. Where Hobby Sports 9782 Portage MI. We will be discussing "how to's of RC cars&racing. Batteries,motors,tuning,ect... Different set-ups used in RC racing. Q&A session open to new racers as well as hobbyiest's. We are open to any and all suggestions for the new race season. Please come with questions and suggestions.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

What is this word free.


----------



## PortageRacer (Dec 5, 2007)

*racing*

Looks like we will start racing Oct-3 10 am till 5pm. we will have a recoil stock class, 12 stock, tc stock also looking for stadium trucks to come out. plus if there is other classes come on out 3 cars start a class. Cost $15 for first car $5 for second car. I hope to have a good season and a fun one. Hope to see you there.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

200mm pan? 90's prototype bodies?


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

did you get rid of your tc 34?


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

what about buggies running with trucks mike?


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

WOW NOT GOOD, Put some dirt back in the place, OR YA COULD RENT THE BACK OUT TO ME AND I WILL PUT IN SLOT CAR TRACKS ,who is running the seminar lol,how ya doing John


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

MIKE !!! Hey what's up???? You can count brandon and I in for some 1/12 action!!!


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

geeez what the hell is going on.... someone pm me...


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Yea John I was one of those people that wanted to try carpet out and I will be the first to admit it was a mistake, but you live by your mistakes and learn by them, it is to bad that they dont go back to dirt and give it another shot, I also think that regular dirt not clay would be the ticket.That way you could change the layout without alot of time involved. But what do I know lol. I will talk to my buddy at work he is also wanting to find a place to set up some slot car tracks, we both have some really nice tracks and I am willing to by more .


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey John they race touring and stadium in Mishawaka in on fri nights. I'm probally gonna sell ALL my Corally stuff any body lookin send me a email.
I've kinda seen things happening the last couple years.Not opening the hobbie shop for two hours after the track opens and Close an hour or so before the races are done
Not Good Business It just Goes to show what goes around comes around people will only take So much Crap. Hire some one for min wage and YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. Kinda like them Gomers at MENARDS OR WALLMART "you whant kinda part"
Good luck to you and your Father you to allways were vary nice to me and any body I would bring up their.


----------



## N8DAGR8 (Sep 3, 2003)

PortageRacer said:


> Looks like we will start racing Oct-3 10 am till 5pm. we will have a recoil stock class, 12 stock, tc stock also looking for stadium trucks to come out. plus if there is other classes come on out 3 cars start a class. Cost $15 for first car $5 for second car. I hope to have a good season and a fun one. Hope to see you there.




Oct 3 is a Friday. Most people work from 10am - 5pm on Fridays. I'm sure that this is a typo, but is it going to be Saturday or Sunday racing?

Nate


----------



## jblades (Oct 27, 2004)

*Used To Be Fun*

If everyone would open there eyes and just spend a few more bucks (tires and parts)at the local shop running the races and paying for that expensive building to race in, we could keep that nice track in business. But with online and ebay taking all the money from the local shop who has been there for the racer and joe hobby to ask questions there will soon be no real hobby shops in business. When R & L changed to carpet it was you the racer who asked for it. (Remember the vote) And people still whine about the track or the price for parts instead of being somewhat gratefull for having a facility that has stuck with you even though you don't stick with them. Enjoy and support the local shop that you have or you end up just like all the other guys. Looking for a new place to race.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

.........


----------



## jblades (Oct 27, 2004)

When you go to buy groceries do you ask for a discount. And yes there are still a few people who do support shops in general. But not enough to keep losing money on a race track that costs more to run then it makes. Look at CEFX best on road track I've been to and still closed. This is not supposed to piss anyone off just maybe open eyes to what's been happening to hobby shops and race tracks for years. I don't drive a hummer or vette nor do I have a connection with any hobby shop other then as a customer.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

just out of curriousity what are the expenses of hosting a race? Other than electricity gas and the track itself? Not trying to create more contraversey just currious.


----------



## jblades (Oct 27, 2004)

Again I do not have a connection to the track so I don't know. But if it wasn't expensive to have a large building to race in, wouldn't everyone have ther own personal track?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

man I have 1 question...Will there be carpet racing @ hobby sports or not?I could care less about all the drama B.S being spewed about who's running it or some parts that got ordered and then sold to some one else.I just want to know if i am driving to Portage this winter , or if I am driving to Toledo.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

No connections? Didn't you used to be employed by them?


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

420 Tech R/C said:


> man I have 1 question...Will there be carpet racing @ hobby sports or not?I could care less about all the drama B.S being spewed about who's running it or some parts that got ordered and then sold to some one else.I just want to know if i am driving to Portage this winter , or if I am driving to Toledo.


According to the website it says the 1st and 3rd SATURDAYS of the month.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

..........


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I was there today checking out the RCs,I may get myself one.
I race mostly slots,but I used to race 1/12 but bailed when the club
(MART) went to dirt.There were quite a few people there. If you
have a RC road car,and are nearby, you should check it out.Places
to race are hard to come by.


----------



## PortageRacer (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankis to the people that came out last sat. hope to get more people in the coming months. we have some new faces and a few from last year. Nice to see you all there have a good week.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Brandon and I need to get some batteries for 1/12 and we will be there.Made the switch to li-po for dirt and have no Nimh batteries left!!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Just ordered some cells for 1/12 mike so hopefully we will be able to show for the next race day!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

see you crackas in the AM!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

will there be racing sat. nov.1??????


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

gee don't you like how quick they get back to you on that. wasn't like that when me and jon ran the show.

how it going 420


----------



## modbugy (Feb 21, 2006)

well does anybody want to race down there i know iam getting bored just setting at home with all my cars looking at me.O is time to sell everything so we can keep or houses??man i hate the rich people.


----------



## modbugy (Feb 21, 2006)

i wood like to start racing again weather its pushing a matchbox or roadcorse or oval lets not c another track die,eventhow there doing i themselfs.i thought wendy and jon and i did a good job.ok well se ya later talk to me i am bored.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Is the track officially dead?


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not dead, but you wouldn't know it if you weren't a regular customer at their store. It's now September and it would be nice to get some confirmation as to what is going to be running this year.

If last season was an indication of anything, I'm not even going to bother getting something ready to run. What, you guys had just enough people show up once in awhile to have two races total (not counting the mini championship race)? I've been in there trying to push oval again since a lot of local racers are into this now, but it's never gone over with Rex. I couldn't even get him to let me set up the track for oval to let me practice. Seriously, what's up with that?

You guys want to have a great turnout this racing season? Focus more on the local racer and what they're running. Read some of what's going on in the scene and what other tracks are doing. Todd or someone else needs to be on these boards to be able to listen to people and their ideas. I know it takes work, but someone is going to have to do it for this track to be a success again.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

me and 2 others vote oval i have weekends off now!


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

There's a lot of oval racers in the area now that have a car who go to Grandville, Summit in Ft. Wayne, Mt. Pleasant, and Bay City on a regular basis during the indoor season. There's also a crowd who used to race oval that still have their cars that don't feel like driving that far, but would like to race them again. Then there's people like me who just recently bought one. No reason to think we couldn't get an oval program going with the numbers and talent they saw three years ago. 

The problem is, when I originally told Todd about this last year, he acted like the only way they would consider oval again would be for me to round up all those guys, head to the track and beg him to let us race. It wouldn't have to run on the same day as their regular classes. That's also one of the reasons they didn't like the idea. Oh, it would take too much time to change the track over, etc, etc. I'm sorry, but I've never seen a group of people who wanted to put the least amount of effort into a program and then complain when hardly anyone shows up to race. Again, someone from there needs to be on this board and see what people want to do. What about a Vintage Trans-Am class? That's getting really popular now. All the TC guys could be a part of it. Nothing they would have to do besides swap out the motor, tires, and a body. How about doing this on a trial basis? Have a set time for oval practice, announce a race, and see who shows up. As I said before, I'm not even going to bother if no one there wants to put any effort into this. I don't mind spending the extra gas to go and race elsewhere where I'll see 25-30 people show up every Saturday this Winter. I've told those guys what I thought here and in person. It's up to them now.


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

If you do come up with some dates for an oval race let me know. I will be making a calendar with several tracks on it for this indoor season. If possible maybe we could work in a couple of dates that are open and that way some of us can start planning on getting over there to race.


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

Is this the official Hobby Sports track thread? If there's no chance of putting 100 yards of clay on top of it, is there any chance for carpet oval running there this winter? 

Even carpet oval once a month would be a money maker. Tracks up in GR, MP, and Bay City are getting great turnouts. Oval racers are loyal and will travel a long way to race.

From the sounds of it, there's a little bad blood from last season. Who cares about the hobby shop end of it? It doesn't matter if they don't support the racers. Most of the tracks I race at don't have a hobby shop at all. If the race director runs a good show, it will be fun.

VTA? Only thing left to do with those touring cars. Going to be big up in GR along with lipo 1/12 I think.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

maybe all of us that want oval should set a day and time to show up there and ask for an oval day


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds like Racknor has already agreed to get hobby-sports on the oval circuit schedule if they're willing, but it's never a good idea to force your way in where you're not wanted.

I'd say it's up to the guys running the show that would have to lift the onroad stuff up and put it back and the store itself to see if they are even interested in the oval market. If not, you've got to respect that. Whoever runs the racing will have a thankless job so they have to love what they're doing. If they aren't into it, it won't work out.


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Oval Racing*

Not sure how far of a trip it is for you oval guys but we run every Weds. and Friday at MSI Racing and Hobbies in Roseville, MI. We are currently getting 10-11 oval guys and would love to have more. We are running 13.5 single cell lipo cars and in 3 weeks we are also going to be running 17.5 single cell truck bodies. In October we are switching to Weds (7pm) and Sunday (noon). The track is 100 feet long and 36 feet wide. If you are interested in more info please let me know.

Thanks,
Marc Irby
MSI Racing and Hobbies
29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066
586-552-4425


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey MSI, I used to live in Detroit, so I'm pretty familiar with the area. The Wednesday night thing would work good for me. I'm on third shift, so it hard to do any racing before the afternoon.

I'll definitely keep your place in mind.

Steve, like I said, they're up for running anything if a crowd shows up. They're not biased when it comes to a particular class. Even the on-road stuff was pretty slim last year. The big thing they wanted to do this season was to race those new 1/16th scale Traxxas truck with carpet jumps. Yay!!


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

XXX-Steve said:


> Hey MSI, I used to live in Detroit, so I'm pretty familiar with the area. The Wednesday night thing would work good for me. I'm on third shift, so it hard to do any racing before the afternoon.
> 
> I'll definitely keep your place in mind.
> 
> Steve, like I said, they're up for running anything if a crowd shows up. They're not biased when it comes to a particular class. Even the on-road stuff was pretty slim last year. The big thing they wanted to do this season was to race those new 1/16th scale Traxxas truck with carpet jumps. Yay!!


I don't have one of those yet, but I've seen them. Good value for the money. If it's just onroad, I'll probably do a little VTA racing if that class takes off.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

You know, the last time I was in there they were selling those HPI Sprint Flux cars and something else I can't remember that said something about Gran Turismo on it (maybe Kyosho). Anyway, both had VTA style bodies on them, so maybe they're trying to get that class going. I don't know. Unless you talk to Todd, they have no idea what they're doing as far as racing goes. And obviously they aren't around on here. They seriously need to get some more promotion.


----------

